# Slap Ya Mama



## geb3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone using the Slap Ya Mama seasonings?

I have just came across it and really like the flavors.

Haven't used in a rub but getting tempted.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2014)

geb3 said:


> Anyone using the Slap Ya Mama seasonings?
> 
> I have just came across it and really like the flavors.
> 
> Haven't used in a rub but getting tempted.


Somebody's holding out on you, because I've seen it mentioned a number of times on this forum!!!

Bear


----------



## geb3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes I have noticed it after my post. I posted to early. But it is a great seasoning.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2014)

Slap 'Yo Momma is like Tony Chachere's, or there is another good one too, KD's (Kevin Diez) I actually like his better. He is another hometown boy, althought slightly younger.... LOL

Cajun Seasoning, diffrent types of each, but........ loads of salt in the seasonings


----------



## geb3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Man must have options! 
I have just gotten started in smoking and I'm enjoying it.
Recently retired what a fun way to eat. Spent a bunch of time in Texas,Louisiana and Mississippi really enjoyed the cuisine and the people! It sure isn't California, nothing against California but was great to see parts of the south and spend some time in each part.


----------



## just ol pop (Oct 31, 2014)

I have not used that but i 
do use  Tony Chachere's and it is great, I am hoping to get a hold ofJeff's to use it.everything I have read about it....it is great


----------



## driedstick (Oct 31, 2014)

I really like both,, very good, wife does not like them so much. 

DS


----------



## joeyd (Jan 7, 2015)

Ive used the slap ya momma on a bunch of things. I have used it as a base layer on ribs and it came out great giving the bark a nice spicy flavor. Same with pork butts but i do useit sparingly to avoid the its to spicy comment from others


----------



## jammo (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a small camping shaker with slap ya mama hot version in it that goes where ever I go. If the food needs a pick me up, I'm ready.


----------



## fineswine (May 21, 2015)

Like someone else mentioned, I tried it as a base layer on ribs.

My buddy turned me onto this stuff years ago, I love it!  I just don't use a lot at once, it can get over powering.


----------



## jcurrier (May 21, 2015)

I use it on hard boiled eggs (keep a container in my commuter car) that I eat on the way to work each morning.


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2015)

Oh yeah, I forgot "Cajun Power" If you like garlic, its your sauce!


----------

